# Mud Nats Vids!!!



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Post up your videos from Nats!! Here's ours...

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Canan...rication/323121373929?v=app_2392950137&ref=ts


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Enjoy! Make sure y'all put them in 1080 before you begin watching them:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn:


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN (Feb 16, 2009)

I need to get my bike waterproofed right so i can ride in deep water


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

me too... the idle control valve went out in my bike due to too much water!


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

well now they think it's the ecu...


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

:agreed::aargh4: to the mighty canams!!!!


----------

